# 7-7-12 Copiah Creek Duke Boyz Edited



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

check it out


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Another awesome video!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I LIKE IT! :rockn:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very cool vid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid as always!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

hey there I am! lol awesome video



"The ride says it all"


----------

